# Virkon Aquatic disinfectant



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone carry this, or does anyone have some to sell? I can find a 10 lb pail on line for 95.00. Just don't need 10 lbs. We need to disinfect a lot of equipment and tanks and this is the preferred disinfectant for public aquarias since the Virkon will effectively kill a lot of viruses. And I want to make sure we kill the Uronema we are dealing with.

Update: the 10 lb pail was US and the Canadian distributor only stocks 10kg pails. Of course......


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

no idea, but if you can't find anything smaller, I'd happily take 1lb off your hands.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok,
So anyone else want some? If I don't find a local source, I will look at ordering it.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Group buy?*

Here is the website link to Virkon Aquatic. I have emailed to find out if I can buy less than 10kg.
http://www.syndel.com/Virkon-Aquatic-P44.aspx

This is the disinfectant used by a lot of larger aquariums and what makes it interesting is that it can be disposed of down a drain when diluted and because it has colour change properties, will indicate when something is sterile.
So for anyone dealing with a quarantine tank that wants to disinfect it, or nets between multiple tanks, or any item which may host a virus or disease, you may want to read up.

If I have to buy 10 kg, I will be able to divide it down and sell 1 lb bags for around 16.00, shipping to be confirmed.

Not for use on fish or corals, but I did hear that a sales rep drank it in a demo once............


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Virkon arrived this week









We set up a disinfecting basin to clean everything. Nice pink colour.









Even cleaned the HOB skimmer. Works like a charm.









The dip to clean nets is about 10 minutes. We will run the skimmer until the pink disappears. That way we know it's sterile.


----------

